# S3 launch control



## jedredgti (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a 2016 S3 with the latest APR high Torque stage 1 tune. I am following the normal directions to use launch control, but the car seems to be fighting holding revs at start and then it cuts fuel at the top of the rpm band. Makes it lurch/pause. Anyone else experiencing anything similar? I can try to paddle shift from 1st to 2nd before the fuel cutoff kicks in, but would be nice if I could just press the gas and hold the brake at start without tricking it to hold rpms. Thanks.


----------



## jiannu (Jun 10, 2015)

jedredgti said:


> I have a 2016 S3 with the latest APR high Torque stage 1 tune. I am following the normal directions to use launch control, but the car seems to be fighting holding revs at start and then it cuts fuel at the top of the rpm band. Makes it lurch/pause. Anyone else experiencing anything similar? I can try to paddle shift from 1st to 2nd before the fuel cutoff kicks in, but would be nice if I could just press the gas and hold the brake at start without tricking it to hold rpms. Thanks.


1st you need to make sure traction control is completely off...do that by holding the traction button on the dash near the hazard button hold it for around 3-5 seconds until 2 messages pop up...Traction control off then ecs off. Once both are off completely stop and firmly hold brakes, now Press accelerator and hold rpm until 3k. The key here is to build up 'boost pressure' once you built up boost you can let go of brake and " launch "


----------



## SYMAWD (Apr 20, 2014)

Make sure the oil is up to temp otherwise it will not engage.


----------



## jedredgti (Jun 25, 2009)

*S3 launch control (APR tuned)*

I am familiar with the steps to take and use launch control, but the engine will not freely rev. when it is engaged. 

I have to feather the throttle and it will give me about 1K RPM at a time only.

Watching the videos on Youtube, no one else seems to show this "issue".


----------



## TripE46 (Feb 23, 2013)

You really have to mash the brake. I had the same trouble the first few times that I tried, wheel must be straight as well.


----------



## superwtc (Feb 19, 2006)

TripE46 said:


> You really have to mash the brake. I had the same trouble the first few times that I tried, wheel must be straight as well.


^this

I had a difficult time, wound being me not pressing the brake down hard enough


----------



## M this 2! (Feb 8, 2012)

If it's at 1k rpm, launch is not activated. Besides warming it up, traction control off (esp does not have to be off), you ALSO need to be in S mode with the tranny. 

If it is going up to 3-4k and then being weird, it is another issue all together. Once GIAC I did have times where the car did not like 4k launch and would shut down the attempt. But then lowering to 3k was fine and faster in the end!!


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

jiannu said:


> 1st you need to make sure traction control is completely off...do that by holding the traction button on the dash near the hazard button hold it for around 3-5 seconds until 2 messages pop up...Traction control off then ecs off. Once both are off completely stop and firmly hold brakes, now Press accelerator and hold rpm until 3k. The key here is to build up 'boost pressure' once you built up boost you can let go of brake and " launch "



I believe that you are incorrect. The standard S3 factory launch control is set at 4000 rpm and not at 3000rpm


----------



## 1998GTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2005)

To the OP. I was having similar issues. You need to disable traction control and stability control(press the button for like 3-4 seconds). The key step also is to press the brake pedal hard and hit the gas pedal to the floor(pedal to the metal sort of speak)


----------

